# wood in the Upper East



## rippin KB (May 8, 2009)

There is a large tree wedged in the river immediately below the 12' drop on the upper east. It is tough to see and is stuck pretty good. I may try and get it out today 5/20 but boaters beware!


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

That must be new. Is it riverwide? Underwater? Snuck on the left?

Thanks for the heads up.

Folks should also know about the log about 100 yards below the put in. Last I was there, it could be snuck on the far left.


----------

